# Steak and Potatoes



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, this one eluded my posting it since Tuesday.


I was all by my lonesome what with the wife and kids being down at the Mouse's House.
So I decided to keep it real with a solid Steak and Potatoes meal.


A big, thick Chuckie marinated for six hours in a mix of Pineapple/Orange juice and a healthy dash of Worcestershire, then well rinsed, patted dry and dry brined with salt for a few hours.
Then on to a blazing hot grill for a heavy charring with a couple of huge Jalepenos to keep it company.

Pulled it at 145° and it was pretty darned tender, tasty and satisfying.













I also made some really nice Roasted Fingerling Potatoes with Squash, Zucchini and Onion with lots of fresh Rosemary, Sage and Thyme.












*The Money Shot*


----------



## ThumperJack (Sep 28, 2015)

That's my kind of food!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

she better not leave you alone too much, you'll weigh 400 lb. that looks good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Outstanding!!:thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks phenom; I could eat one now!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hawkins (Aug 15, 2017)

omergerd, that's looks awesome


----------

